

IPhone Plants vs Zombies Earns $1M in First Nine Days - od
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/27406/iPhone_Plants_vs_Zombies_Earns_1M_in_First_Nine_Days.php

======
JunkDNA
This is not surprising given that the game is made by the creators of
Bejeweled. It's pretty clear that they have lots of experience in what makes a
highly addictive casual game.

~~~
mildweed
What is surprising is that they got so much traction so fast. Does anybody
know what tactics they used? Or do they have a buddy in the App Store?

~~~
khafra
Plants vs. Zombies has been the most popular flash game on popcap.com, which
is the #804 website in the US(1), for a while. iPhone gamers must have a large
overlap with flash gamers.

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/popcap.com>

------
tmountain
My seven year old daughter adores this game. I'm glad to see they've found
success with a game that all ages can enjoy.

------
j_baker
I believe I have all of popcap's games that are available on the iPhone, and I
haven't played one I didn't like! They certainly deserve to be successful.

------
talbina
I hate to poop into this thread (i dont want to make a new one), but can
someone please tell me the link to a blog post the title of which is something
to this effect:

"Customer Development: this shit really works" ?

thanks

------
olegk
I don't get it. It's a nice Tower Defense clone, but a clone nonetheless.
There are hundreds of them out there.

~~~
Timmy_C
It has a cute little story and the design is simple and intuitive.

I played through the whole game in a matter of days and I still wanted more.
They must have got something right that Tower Defense and it's clones missed.

~~~
adamhowell
Agreed, I've never been able to get into Tower Defense games but I (and my 3
year old, to the chagrin of my wife) have really enjoyed playing this one.

